# Kabel bei ADSL2+



## chuvak (29. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir einen Modemrouter von Netgear gekauft (RangeMax Wireless-G 108 ADSL2+).
Zu Hause beim anschließen wurde ich dann negativ überrascht, als ich feststellen musste, dass der DSL-Anschluss ein anderer ist. Mein normales Netzwerkkabel passt da nicht mehr rein.
Die 4 LAN-Anschlüsse sind zum Glück normal.

Wie kann ich das Problem jetzt lösen? Reicht es einfach, wenn ich mir ein passendes Kabel vom Splitter in den Router kaufe?


Danke!


----------



## exitboy (4. Februar 2009)

Was sagt Dein Handbuch dazu? Oder hast Du mal nen Screeni von der Rueckseite zur Hand? Kenn mich echt nicht gross mit Routern aus, sag ich Dir gleich, aber das Problem muss zu loesen sein. Also, versuchen wir es


----------



## michaelwengert (4. Februar 2009)

Also bei meinen Routern war es schon immer ein anderes Kabel als beim Netzwerk.

Netzwerk ist ein RJ-45 Stecker
Modem sollte ein RJ-11 Stecker sein


----------



## blackice62 (19. Februar 2009)

Ich würd sagen das dein Router gleichzeitig ein Modem ist.Wenn de weißt wo dein Modem ist (das is kein Witz einige leute wissen nicht was das ist...) dann guck mal ob das kabel was aus der Telefondose ins Modem führt in den Router passt.

Mfg blackice


----------

